# The "S"-Squared Superbuns of Northern Ontario



## NorthernAutumn (Jun 2, 2008)

NEWS FLASH!!!!

The Anonymous Bun has told me his name! He mentioned that he really enjoyed listening to CBC's The Vinyl Cafe, with Stuart McLean on Sundays with me. 

He loves the stories, and tells me that he is impressed with the variety of musical selections. 

I asked him if he felt that Stuart McLean was a great radio host. 

"Yes, of course... anyone with the same name as me has to rock the airwaves!!!"

Ipso facto, his name is Stuart. 

After further probing, I have discovered that he also harbours afondness for the rants of CBC's Rex Murphy.

ALLOW ME TO INTRODUCE TO YOU, FRESH FROM THE WITNESS PROTECTION PROGRAM>>>> 

:great:Mr. Stuart 'Mini-"Rex"' Murphy!!!!:great:

Stuart: Thank yeeew, thank you-verra much!:elvis2:I 'm not wiggling my hips quite this fast this week... Castration Tuesday FX, and all that...



(BTW, thanks for all of the suggestions everyone, it really got me thinking!)


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jun 2, 2008)

Great start to your blog, love it! How bout some pics?


----------



## Alexah (Jun 3, 2008)

How fun. But, we need pics. Lots and lots of pics.

And, totally love the name, by the way!


----------



## juliew19673 (Jun 4, 2008)

Aww I really like Stuart Murphy!!!! And yes, can we get more photos of Stu?


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Aug 11, 2008)

Ohhhh, man! 

I am as bad at blogging as I am at keeping a journal. Good thing there's limited readership, eh?

Ihad the opportunity to spend a wonderful 2 weeks in Atlantic Canada, and just got home on Friday. Slatey and Stuart went on their ownvacation to be with my sister. Though she was a little apprehensive at first, she agreed to take care of the bad boys. 

Through the daily Rabbit Report, i have ascertained that my sister is not enamoured by the scent of rabbit piddle, nor unresponsive small fuzzy teenage Rex bunny-boys who attempt to eat and or kill anything found under a bed. She tells me that she believes that all of my school notes that were lovingly stored under my bed are now KAPUT! as well as my slippers, t-shirt, random stuffed animals, a hairbrush...

Needless to say, Stuart is having a fabulous time. He is not a good listener at the best of times

Slatey is Chandel's fav bunny, as he is very good at hopping in and out of his house at the appropriate times. As my parents' house is all shiny, slippery hardwood floors, he prefers to leap onto my bed and stuff himself under the pillows to take a good long bunny nap. This is followed by appreciative nudging of my sister's elbows, and making generally adorable grumpy rabbit faces. 

Chandel thinks that this lazy lump isfuzzy perfection. I sincerely doubt whether or not he will be coming home to me anytime soon. However, Stuarthas been given his eviction notice, and I expect him and my Dad to show up some time this week.

BTW, my brother offered me 20 bucks and his old X-box system to trade for Stuart. I was sorely tempted: it would give my baseboards some relief... Doubtless, after Stu has eaten through a few stacks of comic books, I'm sure my brother would want to trade back. The deal fell through, for now.

I hope the boys have a good ride home on Wednesday 

Thanks to everybunny who reads this long, pictureless diatribe. I'm working on getting some photos up soon (Like, September:biggrin2:LOL)


----------



## Pipp (Aug 13, 2008)

Oooh, howcould I have missed this!Not only a:Canada small:, a mini-rex!! :inlove:

With a little biddy dwarf thrown in for good measure. (Or not much measure at all, really). 

I love:hearts that combination. And I can relate.

Except my dwarf mate is a :deviljust like the mini-rexes.:bunnyangel::bunnyangel: 

I'll be rivateeyes this one! 



sas :bunnydance:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Aug 13, 2008)

Haha, exactly Pipp! Gotta stick up for those mini rexes!:bunnydance::zoro::biggrin2:

Pics, please!:whistling


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Aug 19, 2008)

*Just posted this story elsewhere... Why write it out twice (lazy me...)?*

My kitteh Sigmund seems to be concerned about Stuart's welfare. He knows that bad bun isn't allowed in the kitchen, or under the office equipment, so he tends to follow the bunneh around. 

Well, I left the room to take some wash upstairs. When I came back, no bunny. Half joking, half serious, I told Sig "Well, I left you in charge! what did you do with him, fur brain?" Sig stared at the fridge and yowled. Stupid cat wanted dinner. Anyhoo, I wandered around all 4 floors of the house looking for thatfearless little bunny, cussing out the cat for not helping me look. Sig sat by the fridge the whole time. After 15 min of this, I went back in the kitchen to catch Sig with his paws under the fridge. 

You guessed it. Stu was INSIDE the fridge workings. Nate moved the entire fridge to get him out. Idiot bunny, happy as a clam :biggrin2:. Sigmund got his tuna.

Too bad about Suki Kitteh... she likes to smackbunneh ears around. She's in charge of corporal punishment .


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Aug 19, 2008)

Here's the pics, as promised with fingers crossed ()

Slatey's Story:

My housemate Dan had a girlfriend named Alicia who happened to mention one day that she absolutely loved rabbits, and really wanted a little caramel coloured bun. As I don't mind my boarders having animals, I told her that if she ever wanted a bun, Dan could keep it here for her while she was up at the University residence. Anyhoo, I was reading the local paper about a week later, and saw an ad forrabbits for petor meat.Phonedup, and got a lady on the phone. Apparently,they bought the meat rabbits for a few bucks at a local market, and broughtthem home to hang out with their unneutered Nethie Dwarf boys. Girl bun+boy bun=baby buns. 

Well, they usually let the rabbits run around on the front lawn in warm weather(no fence), nearby the woods, and free feed them daily. The big momma meat bunny got knocked up, and proceeded to have a few litters out in woods, bringing the babies in for lunch. It was now October, about a week before Halloween. Nate (my BF) and I drove out to Powassan to take a look. Poor ppl had over 30 bunnies in rubbermaid storage boxes all over the house:laugh:. Found a little golden bun for Alicia... but a tiny grey fella stole my heart by chewing my earrings. Well, can't get just one bun...

Went over to Alicia's residence, with the buns in my coat. She was so surprised and excited! They went out and promptly bought a cage. Slatey made do with a cardboard box for the night (poor guy... that's poor planning for you!)







Baby Slatey's first day with me. 






This is Buttons, with Alicia. She is Slatey's sister.

Well, after two days of listening to girls coo and aww over the bunnies, Dan was driven to distraction. He sat down at the table at lunch, and mumbled that he was wondering if I wanted to go with him to get a bunny. That is how Marshmellow came into the picture.






This is Marshmellow, sitting on Dan. It occured to everybody that as the buns were about 2-3 months old, it might be a good idea to sex them. Using handy-dandy internet pictures of bunny genitalia, I sexed the bunnies while everyone held them. After a few more months, Slatey started to hump the girls, and he went for the big Snip. Alicia and Dan didn't spay the girls...

Well, 2 out of 3 ain't bad. After Dan and Alicia moved back to Barry, I got a call. Turns out that Alicia was pregnant! *So was Buttons.*

Apparently, Marshmellow was overwhelmed by Slatey's masculine traits, and never bothered humping Buttons while Slatey was around. Alicia, barefoot and Pregnant, with baby bunnies on the way. Haven't heard from them in a while, so I can't finish that story...











Slatey, his first few days with me... Check out those huge ears! Def'n not a Nethie Dwarf all the way. His mom was huge!

I wish I had owned a camera when he was tiny . This is all I have.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Aug 19, 2008)

Here are the photos of the new Condo setup for Stuart, built last Saturday. The guys don't currently have an exercise pen, due to lack of floor space (and 4 housemates!)






It's2x2 rubbermaid storage cubes, held together with zipties. 2 floors, and a widow's walk on the top (easier for food delivery for me!). The bottom floor is a carpet from the hardware store, and the 2nd floor is pegboard ziptied to the wires. THe pegboard is overlaid with cotton woven placemats from the salvation army (for traction, and reduce risk of sorehocks. Placemats are also ziptied down. 






Gotta take more daytime photos!


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Aug 21, 2008)

BTW, thanks to the mod who adjusted my RO blog link on my profile! It's nice to see actual words there:biggrin2:.

Thanks again inkbouce:.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Aug 21, 2008)

Some pics of Stu! He doesn't think that Slatey should always headline the posts 











"Darn Right!"


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi Everybunny!

Well, a spontaneous 20 minute trip out of town has yielded a bunny buddy opportunity. I traveled to a nearby town today for fun, and while I was there, took a look in the pet shops for tropical fish. 

I met the elderly gentleman who owns thesecond store, and had a really long rabbit conversation while standing in front of his buns...All of which had names. I think out of the 10+ bunnies I met, he was only willing to sell 3 of them.He would cuddle a bun while we were talking, then put that one back and pick up another bun. The bunsjust sprawled out in his arms, looking so peaced out.

(I've never been to a petstore where a) all the bunnies were super social and b) I couldn't buy 90% of the rabbits (that all have names they come to!))

****Yes*, I have looked around on the classifieds and in the shelters for the last month. No bunnies are at the local shelter right now, and the volunteers say that rabbits are very rarely surrendered. All the classified ads are from the breeders, or ppl with males.

Well, after explaining my situation at home (Looking for a girlfriend or two for my neutered boys), he and I came to this solution: I would borrow a female bun, and see how it worked out with my boys. If one of them fell in love, I would keep her. If not, I could bring her back and borrow another girl.

I gave him the $20 up front (that way, I didn't have to drive back if it worked out) Even if it doesn't work out, I appreciate his time and willingness to help me...

Out of the couple of rabbits he wasn't set on keeping, I chose Evie. She looks kinda likea Dutch, but with soft grey markings (she really looks girly!) Evie has a slight cage aggression issue, where she boxes hands when you reach into her home. BUT, she loves having her butt rubbed . OUt of two boys, she'll probably get along with one, right?

Anyhoo, Evie came home with me. She has met both Slatey and Stuart today. 

Slatey humped her like crazy, then she would turn around and hump him (Go girl!) They both laid down and realxed after, about a 1/2 foot apart. 

Stuart (who's usually docile) actually lunged and chased after her, then binkied around delightedly! What a little brat! I totally thought that it was Slatey who would be the aggressive one.

I guess I'm going to have to do intro sessions in the kitchen for the next few days. I feel bad for Evie; she must not know what to do with these huge, exuberent boy bunnies... I really hope that she gets along with one of the boys enough to be able to live with them (otherwise, I can't really justify keeping her)

She is a snuggly gal, and will take treats from my hand already. She lays down for nose rubs once your hand is already in her cage and stroking her.:inlove:


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Aug 27, 2008)

Tuesday's Bonding post:
Today's session with Slatey went awesome! Nate carried Slatey, and I carried Evie into the kitchen (neutral territory) and put them on the blanket, same as yesterday...
No humping this time... instead, 
Slatey gave Evie a big wet bunny kiss... 4-5 times!!!
Maybe it helped that I was stroking his cheeks and his nose... Once I stopped grooming him, he leaned over and started to groom Evie too . 
The date lasted for over an hour (they were getting along so well). In the last 10 min., tho, Slatey attempted to hump her head. She ducked out from him, and stomped her feet. I took this as the signal that maybe things were winding down... After one more short grooming session, they were sent to bed.
Stuart's turn tomorrow...


----------



## myheart (Aug 28, 2008)

Evie sounds like a sweet little girl. Are you planning on finding a bond for each boy, or are you looking to get a trio-bond? 

Sounds like you are having some luck, lets hope it blossoms into true love... 

myheart


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks for visiting my blog, myheart . I think I'm going to have to go with find both Slatey and Stu girlfriends. The boys' first meeting resulted in me at the vet clinic, getting Stuart treated for a huge bite in his shoulder. Slatey might do better with him later on, but for now, I don't think those two are going to be spending much time together. I really hope I can get it to the point where they can play, tho!

Mouse_Chalk was entirely right about the not skipping a day thing. Slatey and Evie didn't groom eachother at all last night (after I skipped a day) He humped her a few times, and she did the foot stamp. However, they were laying pretty close together.
Time for the next date w/ Slatey.

Evie still isn't interested in my Stu Bun. He binkies all over, jumping up and landing right on her. She growled at him a few times. I think that maybe he wants her to play with him, because he'll nip her butt, then dance away. She's not feeling it with him at all :biggrin2:. Going to have to get that one a higher energy girlfriend!


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Aug 28, 2008)

Here are the first photos of Evie:
Gotcha Day: Sunday, August 24, 2008














Here she is on her first date with Slatey:



:biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2:





Third Date:









Evie -fuzzy-buggy-icky-bunny-boo !!!
(how embarassing:biggrin2


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Aug 29, 2008)

Bonding went poorly tonight...
There was no humping from either Slatey or Evie, but he kept stuffing his nose under her bum/just behind her ears, and looked like he was nipping. 
She didn't like it, and would run away and stomp her feet. Both would lie down, until Slatey got up and did it again. 
Evie chewed and sniffed at his but once or twice, but he would turn around really fast. She gave him the butt, then stomped. 


HOWEVER!!!!
I GOT MY FIRST BUNNY LICK!!!!!
EVIE LICKED MY ARM!
:biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2:inkbouce:inkbouce:inkbouce:inkbouce:inkbouce:inkelepht::inlove::shock::biggrin2::woohoo Yes, I am Excited!!!


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Aug 30, 2008)

Last night went about the same as the day before. 

This time, Slatey seems to be inserting his head under her chin, and nibbling. She dashes away and stomps her feet. BUt when he lies down for a minute, she is nibbling his tail. 

Double-Standard, Evie. 

She likes Sigmund pussycat a lot tho; he didn't appreciate her tail grooming :biggrin2:


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Sep 7, 2008)

See this part for the early bits: http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=38995&forum_id=5

OK, so here's the bad news. My parents found out about the kitten. Freaked out, to say the least. I got an extensive lecture about how I am "ditching the financial responsibility for this cat on them" "have too many cats already (Yeah, like 2 cats is a lot)" & "We're responsible pet owners, why should we pick up the slack for other people"

Well, HELLO! That is the #$%(#% point! I didn't go "oooh, I want a feral kitten to blow money on!" Fact is, she was brought to me from a bad situation. What was I supposed to do... say, "too bad" cat?':shock:

As I'm in school right now, with no independent income, I am reliant on my parents for financial support. They give me access to a bank account, which is monitored. So, just figure out what'll happen if 100 bucks goes out without any discussion, huh? I mentioned that I had $100 left over from my books this year, can't I use that? "NO, we pay for everything anyway!":grumpy:

Anyhoo, point blank, I've been told I can't take the cat to the vet if it isn't SUPER sick, and I have to find a good home for it very soon, while it is still an adoptable kitten. Went to my vet, and asked if there was anything they could do to make this more managable. They directed me to a cat rescue lady. 

So here it is: I'll attempt to find a home for it among my animal-loving friends, who will take it to the vet for a through checkup. If that doesn't work out , it'll have to go to the rescue (before it isn't so cute & adoptable). That lady will know how to screen potential adopters, and probably has a deal with one of the vets for treatment.

In the meantime, Kitten is eating dry kitten food with a bit of wet, drinking lots of water, and the poop is now normal cat poop. Clear eyes, no nasal discharge, and belly is no longerswollen. Very playful and curious. Am considering using a commercial dewormer early next week. 

If anything goes wrong with kitten, guess I'll have to get cash out of Nate...

BTW, mom isn't talking to me right now....:X

(Seriously, super mad I am "not permitted" to take it to the vet!!!!)

EDIT: because I needed a more appropriate place to put this rant... Folks shouldn't have to read this vitriol on Let your Hare down :baghead


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Sep 16, 2008)

GUESS WHAT!!!!

I have bonded Stuart and Evie (I hope !!!!)
They have been out at the same time for the last week, and have spent a lot of time inspecting eachother's pens. Last night, Evie went and frolicked in Stu's pen. He decided to hop in. 
I decided to shut the door and see what happened...

Nothing.
Nothing at all. 

Watched them explore the newly cleaned carpeted floor for a while and gave them both a carrot. I figured that if bunny fur would fly, they would be fighting over the carrots.

Nothing. 

Watched for a bit longer, then had to accomplish something else... Came back into the room, and caught...

STUART GROOMING EVIE!!!inkbouce:inkbouce:inkbouce:arty::woohoo

He had never touched her, apart from jumping on/over her in mid binkie. She's been submitting for grooming, and he's ignored her every time. 

Much bawling of tears and boo-hoos ensued on my part (happy crying, y'know)
They spent all of last night together, and today. When Evie was eating, Stuart sat beside her, facing the opposite direction.

Hopefully, this isn't a bunny one night stand:yahoo:


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Sep 24, 2008)

Here you go guys!



























Ze Lovers' Condo:






Sorry about the lack of snuggle pics; they both always jump up when I come over to see them.. something about Craisins, I think...(As posted in the Bunny forum)


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 27, 2008)

I just read through this blog, your Babies are so cute. 

Congratulations on bonding the two. It really sounded like it went pretty smoothly.

Look forward to more stories about your Babies.

Susan

PS

I'm originally from Timmins, I passed through North Bay twice this summer going to Timmins. What a lovely drive "NOT" LOL.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Sep 27, 2008)

Yeah... I believe the polite term for Hwy 11 is "****** goat path!"


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 29, 2008)

So the bonding still going strong?


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Sep 30, 2008)

I hope you get them bonded, I love Stu! A Mini Rex! Whoohoo!


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Sep 30, 2008)

Aww guys, I can't tell you how much this bonding experience has changed each bunny personality.
I actually managed to pick up Stuart and put him on his back the other day, for the very first time.
Last night, I saw Evie do her first binky. Just a little hop, but you can tell Stuart's mad pirouettes are rubbing off on her.
I'm so happy for them. Stuart's fur is certainly a lot softer since he got a full time grooming partner 

Slatey is still a mommy's boy. I've been letting him out overnight for the last few days (accidentally, usually due to all-nighter homework.. yeah, poor time-management skills over here sometimes...) When I go down to see him, he leaps out from under the couch and puts his little paws up on my legs. Opening the door to his house results in an instantaneous bunny puddle... Gotta love those soft ears...

Thanks for reading my blog, everybody. I'll try to get some pics of Slatey up...


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Oct 7, 2008)

Aww, guys! I just caught Evie binking across her carpet. It was a cute little sideways binking, with lots of head shaking :biggrin2:. I think she been watching Stuart...

My little pookie girl is finally getting REALLY comfortable here... (it probably helps that I just gave her a few Craisins).

Sooo in love with her!


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Nov 13, 2008)

CROSS POSTED
Sorry... never wrote the ending of the cat story!

The little puss lived with me for about 3 weeks. I met a wonderful cat rescue lady in my area, who managed to place her in a home in under a week. The lady brought little cat and me to her vet's for a checkup (I paid her back, though). They receptionist at the vet office was smitten. 
She was a Quebecois lady in her late 40s, with a huge cat tattoo on her chest. When you looked at her, all you saw were two huge ears and eyes popping out of her neckline :biggrin2:.
Can' t ask for a more devoted person than that 
The kitten's stomach stabilized before she left me... Man, I like kittens, but that was a constant barrage of diarrhea! I've never cleaned carpet so much!
The day before the kitten (named Heidi by her new owner)left, Sigmund took a huge crap on my couch. Good thing she was going! He was not a happy cat. (There's a whole thread about that if you're inclined to look)

Yep, so that was the end of the cat saga... And here I am starting a new one... you think I'd learn...


----------



## Jess_sully (Nov 13, 2008)

I missed this blog before.
Your boys are both very handsome, especially Stuart (but I just love mini rexes!).
I also think little miss Evie is very pretty, and we need an update on her. 
I love Slatey's story!
I have 3 housemates and have converted most of them to be bunnylovers as well. My housemate Stephanie might be getting one soon.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Nov 22, 2008)

Here's a two-part update: First off, look at what my Mom got me for my Birthday!!!
She made me promise not to get anymore rabbits, but look at this!





He can ingest his cecals!





It's a fantastic bunny puppet  so cute...

*** BTW, I apparently have a wonky drunk Paris Hilton eye in like all my photos... It's getting embarassing... I think I'll start wearing shades


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Nov 22, 2008)

The day after my Birthday, I had a huge brain fart... Nate and I scrambled around town, trying to think up new cage ideas for Evie and Stuart, as the mess has been getting out of hand for a while now... Hay all over, pees all over (Evie :X), unreachable parts of the house...
So we made THIS!!!!





Another Angle:





It is two bookcases bought from staples, built together and attached to eachother. The levels are shelves 
Note the use of NIC grid as caging. We bought the bookcase with the right width so the NIC panels went on as a series of doors, hinged withe electric wire holding devices (courtesy of my grandfather).






Happy bunny master, checking out the new digs...





Complete with "elevator" for maximum bunny space:





Note rabbits on top level... Evie didn't come down for 3 days... So I took it out to ensure she was eating properly  They like to snooze up there, looking out at the world 
Shelves are covered in fleece blankets, secured by duct-tape for easy removal of dirty fabric.
Litterpans in the bottom. 
Having laminate wood makes it really easy to wipe off the messes!

TOTAL COST: $70
TIME: well, lets not go there I was still up at 4am tinkering... But I'm kinda OCD like that


----------



## FallingStar (Dec 31, 2008)

Ohh, I haven't seen your blog before. I love all your rabbits! They are all adorable! But my favorite is Stu! He is such a handsome little guy. 

I also like your cage set up and all. I really like how you used a bookcases for your cages, such a good idea. 

Nice blog. 



Karlee


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jan 4, 2009)

2009 is off to a bad start for the buns. I was at various relatives or on the road for most of Xmas, and just managed to finally stop a day or so ago. The buns haven't had out time regularly, and I've taken to leaving Slatey out for a few days at a time, while running up and down the roads.

That rabbit is a booger. I am sitting here, noticing gigantic 2 inch holes in Nate's futon. I plan to go get a futon cover asap (and sneakily put it on, hoping he won't notice...) Going to have to patch the holes first though...

Slatey killed their last blanket, so I'm going to have to find a horrific looking sheet or something to play on. That little fuzz head is a buncher for sure. I want to take more pics in 2009 ... usually, don't get home until around 7 at night, just based on the school timing. I would really like to get some of those lovely early morning shots that so many other members have.

Evie and Stuart are shedding like mad, and I spend a lot of time attempting to pull fur out of bunny butts. 
Over the last exam period, Nate has been spending a lot of time on the couch studying, and of course, feeding the rabbits copious amounts of craisins.

They are now "pleasingly plump" little things, reminiscent of Santa Claus.... Evie is getting very friendly (read, manipulative) and visits me on the couch every few minutes to see if she will be getting a treat for "showing up". Nevermind me actually patting her or anything. In her world, treats happen when she says they should happen.

Thanks for reading  Will hopefully get pics up soon.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Feb 8, 2009)

Slatey feels that he needs more face -time on RO... I told him about Stuart getting to be a Caption Contest Bunny, and he gave me the butt.:grumpy:<--- cranky bunny.

So, we took piles of pictures of him to make him feel a bit better:









Guarding his Blanket





BATH!





Mmm, snack!





Relaxing during bonding with me...





Nate was manning the camera!





What Slatey really thinks of letting your fingers do the walking...

FINALLY!







This is the best picture we have of my little BIG guy! Thank you so much to Nate for taking the time to surprise me with a portrait of Slatey!:inlove:


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Feb 8, 2009)

A bit about the buns' personalities

Slatey is my fuzzball, who is more than happy to stretch out on the bed for a long grooming session with me. He's a more grown-up bun than the other two, who are between 1.5 (Evie) to 2 years old (Stuart).

I guess the good fortune is that Slatey was handled a lot when he was young by the family who wound up with an accidental litter. It was my error in not continuing to pick him up while he was young, so being picked up alarms him. He is my couch/bed/watching a movie bun who loves to sit beside me.

Nate likes Slatey best because Slatey will lunge and growl at him when Nate tries to send him to bed. Slatey will stand his ground if he doesn't like what you are doing; will also throw his toys at you, then lunge when you go to grab them back. Nate says that Slatey has the most character.

Stuart and Evie were petshop buns (the owners were the only ppl willing to let me try them out with Slatey), and thus, have not recieved much handling. Stuart is very happy go lucky: Nate thinks Stu is an idiot bunny. I love how cheerful he is, dancing around the living-room.

Evie is still a snotty princess, but she is becoming more confident all the time. I love how much she cares for Stuart, bathing him and snuggling him. Nate likes rubbing her nose for her. We both find her little tantrums funny and frustrating... she's very hard to please...


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Feb 22, 2009)

Here are the Valentine's Day pictures I took of my guys!
I couldn't put them all in the contest, but there were some that I really liked 

Contest Entries: 


*The Developing Love Polygon at My House*

Stuart Murphy loves his Valentine, Miss Evie Pussywillow:





But Miss Evie secretly cuddles with Mr. Bear: 





Two-timing Mr. Bear has a secret Valentine's weekend rendezvous with Mr. Slatey Greywhacke: 





The shocking season finale... Next week, on "The Days of Our Lagomorphs"!

*cue cheesy music


.





^^^^It's like I've got a lop!


























And finally, the beautiful certificates ElfMommy made!











Hopefully, I will have more photos soon  The Valentines Day Photoshoot went pretty well! Lots of flashes and Craisins make for some very stoned-out looking bunnies... tripping on a Craisin high and pretty lights .

What Evie thought of all that.....*



*


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jun 9, 2009)

I was visiting the pet store today, picking up some aquarium filter media for the tank.

In a big glass hutch were two wee bunnies... Two Rex, on sale for $30.00, down from $50.00.

I talked to one of the girls at the cash, who said that the two little ones had been dropped off at the store by a local person who was becoming over-run. I asked what type of rex... Standard! 

I was so happy to hear the girl explain to me how there was no store cage that would be adequate, and that they would be BIG bunnies!

I've been in the store a few times, and have had rabbit care conversations with various employees... as rabbits are uncommon in my area as pets, they don't often show up in the shelter; pet store is one of the best places to talk to folks re. bunnies. 

ooooh, I wish I could have one.... They were binking around like crazy; must be the rex personality!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jul 15, 2009)

I just have to say that I love your blog! The pictures are adorable!

Too bad you had to pass those little rexies up! Baby rexy attitude is adorable!


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Aug 13, 2009)

Hoooo wah! Wow... this hasn't been updated in a while!

Everybunny is still happy and healthy. Redid their setup last week. Will hopefully get some pics soon 

By popular request, here are some pictures of Suki and Sigmund, my kitty cats. 
My fragile little blossom, Suki, in her box: 





Murdering a hapless army worm:





Master Sigmund: 





Sigmund doing my homework...





Talking with dear departed Shreddie:


----------



## CKGS (Aug 13, 2009)

Love your blog! The buns are cute as can be and the kitties are adorable!


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 13, 2009)

So did Sigmund get some good grades for you???


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Aug 13, 2009)

Janet, thank you for your kind words... the cats are now strutting about proudly 

Peg, Sigmund did an A-1 job on my assignment... however, his editing skills give me "paws" for reflection. He better be studying Webster's!
Incidentally, the little gerbil was the source of your first call to me. Thank you again for all of your help that night...

Slatey (when he was an only bun, with a little freaky furry buddy.. Merry Christmas, peace on Earth and all that jazz!)


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Aug 13, 2009)

Just read your blog for the first time and enjoyed the antics of your bunnies. Really like how one was in the fridge.. Weird...

Need more pictures in this blog.


----------



## kirbyultra (Aug 13, 2009)

Oh look at those kitties! They're adorable, Autumn  I don't like creepy crawlies, so good for Suki!


----------



## Amy27 (Aug 14, 2009)

All of your animals are so cute!!! I can't wait to see the pictures of your new set up.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Aug 14, 2009)

LOL! I love you girls... "Post pics, and they will come!"
Nate should be home by Tuesday with the camera 
Thank you very much for reading my blog and gushing about my fur babies. (HUGS TO EACH OF YOU!)


----------



## CKGS (Aug 14, 2009)

Come onnn Tuesday!


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 15, 2009)

Pictures!


----------



## Mr.NorthernAutumn (Sep 24, 2009)

A couple of weeks ago, Autumn managed to talk me into helping her with letting Slatey out in the back yard. 
I had been reluctant due to the fact that he has an innate tendency to flee from stalkers, regardless of intent.
He celebrated his perceived freedom with kicks and jumps as well as the delight of keeping the warden (Autumn) busy corralling him from plants not on the salad list.
After he was played out, I managed to secure him with little opposition and returned him to his pen.
The End Result: ONE HAPPY BUNNY!

*Click to play Slideshow*


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Oct 14, 2009)

Here are some of my fav pics from Slatey's Day Out!










And, from his entry in the Back to School Caption Contest: 





(Thanks very much for the cool certificate, Minda!)


----------



## kirbyultra (Oct 14, 2009)

Slatey looks like a bun with attitude. It's like he's saying "I graduated with honors, did you?" lol


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Oct 14, 2009)

LOL! He'd be the snotty grad student, sighing as he TAs...


----------



## kirbyultra (Oct 14, 2009)

Hehehe! Is Slatey brown or black? He's GORGEOUS!


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Oct 14, 2009)

I dunno... really...:huh
He looks brown in the pics, with very dark brown almost black points... 
So he's sable point for sure. 
However, in person he always looks more greyish to me. Not the light grey of Evie though. He looked like a little grey pussywillow when he was a lot younger though...

All the more reason you should visit ! 

He sez thank you very much for the compliment


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Oct 26, 2009)

Here are the out-takes from the Halloween Photo Extravaganza:

*Slatey: *

























*Evie:*
















*Stuart:

*





^ Doing his darndest to lick that sweater OFF!
















Everybunny got tons of apple slices and parsley when they were done. They were real troopers, really good sports about the whole thing


----------



## kirbyultra (Oct 26, 2009)

*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> Here are the out-takes from the Halloween Photo Extravaganza:
> 
> *Slatey: *
> 
> ...


I :hearts these!!! Autumn, your crew is so cute. I love Slatey's many expressions. And Evie is so precious :rose:


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Oct 26, 2009)

Did you read my message in the photophile, Helen?? Toby has been absolutely killing me with his Jaws impression  
I can just hear Kirby... "Listen closely, young Grasshopper..."

My mom was over for dinner, and you should have seen her face when I asked her if she wanted to help with the bunny photoshoot... I think her jaw almost hit the floor 

She put the sweaters on the buns!!
Little feetsies going through the right arm holes and all that 

BTW, thank you for reading my blog... I really appreciate it :hug:


----------



## kirbyultra (Oct 26, 2009)

I just read it, I must have missed it before! hehehe - Toby is hysterical in that shark suit, especially because he thinks he is either a shark or a pitbull the way he keeps biting Kirby. I know I shouldn't but I was laughing the whole time, thinking it was very funny while he was very upset with the whole costume ordeal! 

Bless your mom for putting the bunny feetsies in those little "sleeves"! I was totally dreading doing that for Kirby's kung fu suit. I was slightly relieved when I saw that I got a size too small and there was no way the robe would even come around far enough for his arms to go in (I draped it over his back). 

Excellent photo shoot! I gotta hand it to ya, I'm amazed with the Slatey shots. I can't ever get the right light for Kirby - his dark fur always gets so blurry in the shots  

I love blogs


----------



## TinysMom (Oct 26, 2009)

*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> Here are the out-takes from the Halloween Photo Extravaganza:
> 
> *Slatey: *


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:

Never read this blog while eating or drinking...


----------



## Fancy77 (Oct 28, 2009)

That is the best!!!! love them


----------



## Basil24 (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks Autumn for checking out my blog! 
I enjoyed yours so much! 
You're giving me ideas for bunny photo shoots. 
Evie is absolutely adorable in her little outfits! 
Her and Stu make such a great couple.
And Slatey's expressions.. Well I can't find the right word for it, but it's that look a father would give his daughters first date! I love it!


Tina :bunnybutt:

P.S. I'm glad you like my writing, I'm actually taking English in college so it's become habit to edit myself. Hahaha!


----------

